# Meant to have started IVF but Period is 7 days overdue and NOT Pregnant!



## Lowamher (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a blocked tube (my right one) and a low Ovarian Reserve (AMH <1 pmol) I was due on weds 14th Nov but still no period! I had my hopes raised that maybe we could have conceived naturally and could avoid the IVF we have lined up. I took one HPT on the day of the missed period and one a coup,e of days after. I've been to he docs and done another pee test and also a blood test all negative. I'm totally confused about what my body is doing! I'm normally like clockwork with my cycle! This week has been a roller coaster of hope and now despair. I hope it is not early menopause as I am only 36 in April. Has anyone else experienced a late period when due to commence IVF? I feel like my body knows what's coming


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Yep, me.  I think it is stress.

I have been 28 days for years and the month I was starting IVF I went 39 days.  I done countess HPT's all negative.

I just had to phone my clinic when AF did turn up.

Good luck

X


----------



## Lowamher (Nov 20, 2012)

It is just another cruel twist hey! I guess I should force myself to relax! I have had my mum and dad come to live with us here in Oz for a year so that has been kind of stressful...plus the looming IVF. Typical when you Psych yourself up to dive into IVF that AF let's you down!


----------

